# Should I turn my chip-shop window into an anti-capitalist propaganda display?



## Will2403 (Oct 5, 2011)

My flat is on the main road out of Thetford to Bury St Eds (nearest big town), there's a lot of passing traffic and it's near town so there is a lot of pedestrian passers-by as well.

Is it worth filling the window with anti-capitalist information to help educate these backward ass country yokels or should I just leave them to wallow in their ignorance and foolishness for all time?





I still have my flags which I have still not got round to emblazoning with witty cutting slogans. If I should fill it up, what with?

TIA!


----------



## smokedout (Oct 5, 2011)

yes

post pics


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2011)

YES with fairy lights and anti-capitalist dioramas.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2011)

Which bit of that building is yours, Will?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2011)

Do you really think you should be advertising where you live ?

Have you posted anything that might make that a problem ?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 5, 2011)

Maybe this thread isn't so clever Will. I take it you realise that anyone you've pissed off on the internet, ever, can now easily find out where you live...


----------



## Corax (Oct 5, 2011)

_Hello, Dominos Pizza._
Yes, Hi, I'd like to order 30 extra-large margaritas with anchovies please
_Where's that going to?_
41A, ......


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 5, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Do you really think you should be posting at all?



I fixed that for ya GG.


----------



## JimW (Oct 5, 2011)

Birthplace of Tom Paine; what makes you think the locals are thicker than yourself?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 5, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Do you really think you should be advertising where you live ?
> 
> Have you posted anything that might make that a problem ?


He's probably hoping that one of the female board members will be overcome by lust and some of his previous posts and come knocking.


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 5, 2011)

Pfft! wot a lot of drama queens! I'm not all that bothered about privacy and all that jazz.  I've posted my address before (on my dog walking flyer) and a picture of the front of the flat as well on another thread.

i have pissed off people in the past but if they want to come and beat me with sticks then they might as well get it over and done with, can't live my whole life worrying about that sort of thing.

but yeah, if some of the forum fitties wanna pop by, i would be a most welcoming host! 

the locals are proper inbred country bumpkins JimW an no mistake, you just have to walk around the place for a short while and you'll see.

the whole of the bottom floor is mine. the two big windows!

reeet! i need ideas for posters and things to stick up.  i've got my abolish the city of london banner which i'll stick up. and i have an inkjet printer to print out some bits and bobs...


----------



## Wilson (Oct 5, 2011)

yes do it


----------



## Wilson (Oct 5, 2011)

yes do it


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2011)

A massive "Fuck The Police" poster for starters


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 5, 2011)

but which one?

http://www.google.co.uk/search?tbm=...27l4107l0l4411l19l18l0l15l0l0l182l439l1.2l3l0

there are so many to choose from!  i'll just fill the smaller window with loads of a4 sized choice ones from that lot...


----------



## pogofish (Oct 5, 2011)

There is another poster here who does just that - uses his window as a political statement. He is generally regarded as a total nutjob by all and sundry.

His penchant for home-made uniforms dosen't help a lot either.


----------



## Corax (Oct 5, 2011)

Your street seems to be dominated by funeral parlours and clairvoyants...

Do you have a cellar?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 5, 2011)

Corax said:


> Your street seems to be dominated by funeral parlours and clairvoyants...
> 
> Do you have a cellar?


*knock*


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, don't u think it's fucked up they put a suicidal maniac sandwiched between two funeral shops? 

Got a cellar but it's chock full with a marijuana plantation and the decaying corpse of some little blonde chick wiv dodgy fucked up eyes. She was there when I moved in. It's all a bit odd but there you go. Life is strange.


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 5, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> *knock*



Totally. And I'm the creepy weirdo


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 5, 2011)

I think you should get some projection tellys and do a video installation...


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 5, 2011)

pogofish said:


> There is another poster here who does just that - uses his window as a political statement. He is generally regarded as a total nutjob by all and sundry.
> 
> His penchant for home-made uniforms dosen't help a lot either.


Is pogo talking about something founded in reality here or is he off on one again? On the offchance this person exists.. Who is he?


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> but which one?
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?tbm=isch&hl=en&source=hp&biw=1276&bih=897&q=fuck the police&gbv=2&oq=fuck the police&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=527l4107l0l4411l19l18l0l15l0l0l182l439l1.2l3l0
> 
> there are so many to choose from!  i'll just fill the smaller window with loads of a4 sized choice ones from that lot...


All of them, you div!! Get printing, you're wasting a great opportunity.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 5, 2011)

To begin with, use gaffer tape to write "fuck the police" on your windows. From the inside, back to front. Then POSTFU please mate.


----------



## Corax (Oct 6, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> Is pogo talking about something founded in reality here or is he off on one again? On the offchance this person exists.. Who is he?


He certainly exists.  He's our very own Idi Amin.


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 6, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> i have pissed off people in the past but if they want to come and beat me with sticks then they might as well get it over and done with..



I'd like to book an appointment, is Saturday 2-15pm okay?


----------



## treelover (Oct 6, 2011)

Are you all trying to get him arrested, really...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 6, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> Is pogo talking about something founded in reality here or is he off on one again? On the offchance this person exists.. Who is he?


http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/condoleezza-rice-for-president-of-the-european-union.233530/


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 6, 2011)

has he got foto's of his window?

can you get arrested for writing fuck the police on your window?

what happened to freedom of speech???

surely the filth would let me to do this, whilst hiring some big beefy boys to chuck me in the river or summat?


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

Do the FTP thing with gaffer tape, then when they come along and complain, tell them to fack off and get a warrant, then alter the "fuck the police" to say "PC Your Mum"

just build some riot dioramas


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

Will, you can do what the fuck you want, just avoid obscenities.

eg "BOO!! to the bankers and police" will raise awareness in your immediate neighbourhood. Yes, they're inbred and stupid, but if you shout loud enough they will hear.


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 6, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> I think you should get some projection tellys and do a video installation...


dunno if i can afford all that. anyone wanna donate me some gear?


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 6, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Do the FTP thing with gaffer tape, then when they come along and complain, tell them to fack off and get a warrant, then alter the "fuck the police" to say "PC Your Mum"
> 
> just build some riot dioramas



i have this weird room which is like 1metre by 1metre, thats where the smaller of the two windows looks into, so i could make a totally fucking sweet diorama, but its loads of effort and i couldn't even make a tracy island, so i'd have to hire artists and installation designers etc etc.

i need connections and hookups pls!


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 6, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Will, you can do what the fuck you want, just avoid obscenities.
> 
> eg "BOO!! to the bankers and police" will raise awareness in your immediate neighbourhood. Yes, they're inbred and stupid, but if you shout loud enough they will hear.


how do you write fuck the police whilst avoiding obscenities?


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 6, 2011)

plus i'm not sure if i want all this attention what with having hundreds of thousands of pounds worth of cannibis plants growing under my floorboards 

i sort of feel like i have already said too much


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 6, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> To begin with, use gaffer tape to write "fuck the police" on your windows. From the inside, back to front. Then POSTFU please mate.



if i wrote fuck the police but so it shows up the wrong way from the outside, it might draw more attention as people try to work out what it says, plus it insulates me from getting done for obscenity violations.


----------



## pogofish (Oct 6, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> has he got foto's of his window?
> 
> can you get arrested for writing fuck the police on your window?
> 
> ...



I don't and the only photo I know of his window online is on a local fash site - they picketed his place once, so there is no way I'd link it! Easy enough to find on Google tho.

He's had all sort of stuff up there over the years.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> dunno if i can afford all that. anyone wanna donate me some gear?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_n...ction+t&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313
The are generally under £100 used for those rear projection ones.


----------



## Random (Oct 6, 2011)

Will, if you do display something, my advice is don't make it lots of pictures, and especially not detailed information with lots of text, that'll just scream "oddball politico" and almost no one will bother to read it all. Just put one big funny and slightly provocative slogan, in large letters, that'll make people have a laugh and also think 'nice one', or 'bastard commie'.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 6, 2011)

The word "fuck" would clearly cause passing persons to feel alarmed and distressed, so you could get upt o six months under the Public Order Act


----------



## smokedout (Oct 6, 2011)

Random said:


> Will, if you do display something, my advice is don't make it lots of pictures, and especially not detailed information with lots of text, that'll just scream "oddball politico" and almost no one will bother to read it all. Just put one big funny and slightly provocative slogan, in large letters, that'll make people have a laugh and also think 'nice one', or 'bastard commie'.



I disagree.  I think it needs lots of text to hold people's interest.  perhaps you could copy out some of your posts from here Will, hand written would be best to give it the personal touch and in different coloured ink to make it really stand out.


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 6, 2011)

I think I will make the main focus a big banner which says:

BRITISH PARTY POLITICS:
NOT FIT FOR PURPOSE

THE ILLUSION OF CHOICE
(with that pic of the cow going into the slaughterhouse)

Then have some revolutionary and motivational quotes and slogans.


----------



## fenrisx (Oct 6, 2011)

1) Your place is a dump
2) You're either a filthy hippy or a communist

*GET A JOB, PINKO!*


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 6, 2011)

:O  its nice thanks  just had a fresh respray as well. there's brand new paint on those window frames!

i went for a job interview yesterday actually. wore my barca shirt and bobble hat n shorts. they said they'd call me in two weeks to let me know! fingers crossed!


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 6, 2011)

Cameron's had his chips... now you try ours!

Fish ing for an alternative to capitalism?

Pickled Cleggs?

Save the world, save the Whales, save a loy?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 6, 2011)

Will2numbers, it must have cost you a fortune to replace the old windows with the bulletproof glass that you obviously have fitted in preparation for this socio-political campaign that you seek ideas for. I guess you have something worth stealing as well, judging from the burglar alarm.

Get some metal doors with ultra strong locks. Have powerful electromagnets built into them so that when the police come with their giant metal battering ram it just sticks to the iron door and cannot be brought back again to make subsequent blows. A video camera to record the effect would be very YouTubable.


----------



## Corax (Oct 6, 2011)

Stick a red light in the window and a price list, then once you've lured the punters in deliver a three hour powerpoint presentation on the objectification of women and gender politics.


----------



## pianissimo (Oct 6, 2011)

Your front door is open.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 6, 2011)

Corax said:


> Stick a red light in the window and a price list, then once you've lured the punters in deliver a three hour powerpoint presentation on the objectification of women and gender politics.


Then finish off with a "happy ending".


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 6, 2011)

Can't afford any reinforcements and the glass is only a thin single pane.  Gets well cold in winter 

The alarm works well and is definitely not just a box stuck on the wall, also I have £50k contents insurance so I'd be quids in should this misadventure result in a burglary


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 6, 2011)

pianissimo said:


> Your front door is open.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

pianissimo said:


> Your front door is open.


I can see it now in 2 ft letters.... "your front door is open"

It would be funny and thought provoking....


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 6, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> Can't afford any reinforcements and the glass is only a thin single pane. Gets well cold in winter
> 
> The alarm works well and is definitely not just a box stuck on the wall, also I have £50k contents insurance so I'd be quids in should this misadventure result in a burglary


In that case don't do anything to draw attention to your very fragile glass house. Putting up provocative political notices could turn out to be the same as throwing stones. If I were you I would turn the house back into the chip shop that you imply that is once was. Lots of money in chips, and not only the ones in a casino.


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 6, 2011)

there's already two chip shops in town and i'm not allowed to run a business from here under the rules of my tenancy.


----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 6, 2011)

Perhaps you could offer it up as a community display / notice board... you'd retain editorial control, obvs


----------



## Teepee (Oct 8, 2011)

you might need this

http://homokaasu.org/rasterbator/


----------



## claphamboy (Oct 8, 2011)

pogofish said:


> I don't and the only photo I know of his window online is on a local fash site - they picketed his place once, so there is no way I'd link it! Easy enough to find on Google tho.
> 
> He's had all sort of stuff up there over the years.



OMFG, I can't believe even the knuckle-draggers from the National Front could take Peter Dow serious enough to picket. 



Fucking idiots, didn't they think of putting the word 'vote' at the top of the flag? National Vote Front makes no sense at all.

* this image is uploaded, not linked, as a public service - no one should ever do a google image search for "Peter Dow", it's scary, very scary.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 8, 2011)

You should do it but just make stuff that's funny and thought provoking rather than outright 'I am an anarchist, brick my house' stuff.

Stuff like:



If you are just brightening up people's day you should be fine.

Also get some of that cling film stuff that you put up with a hairdryer to keep the heat in!


----------



## where to (Oct 8, 2011)

this is an awful idea.


----------



## Corax (Oct 8, 2011)

You could turn it into an art installation.  Or even better, you could start collecting china cats, and display them in it.  Or wizards and dragons holding a cut crystal orb.  Or swarkovski turtles.

More seriously, I'm sure you could find something creative and worthwhile to do with it that won't make you a target.  For instance, you could offer it as an opportunity for young local artists to display their work, and pick the ones that you think show the most talent.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 8, 2011)

.


----------



## Onket (Oct 10, 2011)

So, hows this going?


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 10, 2011)

haven't really started yet... still not sure what to put up or if to make tax dodging the focus or which bits to use. need to go through the pics on 'the real art of protest' on fb for more ideas.

also got distracted by mark thomas' economy interviews http://www.markthomasinfo.co.uk/section_audiovideo/
and then sidetracked by obama's job's act to see what the crackdown on tax haven's will actually be.

and now i might watch this..
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-635735684063417950

it may be done by the weekend


----------



## BarbedWire303 (Oct 10, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> I'm not all that bothered about privacy and all that jazz. I've posted my address before (on my dog walking flyer) and a picture of the front of the flat as well on another thread.



Wait until you have a stalker; you may change your mind. I once did, and had to move house because of it 



Hocus Eye. said:


> If I were you I would turn the house back into the chip shop that you imply that is once was. Lots of money in chips, and not only the ones in a casino.



There's only one big problem here: how is he going to make lots of money if he wants to run an anti-capitalist chip shop?


----------



## claphamboy (Oct 10, 2011)

Onket said:


> So, hows this going?



I am hoping he will turn it back into a chip shop and fall into a deep fat fryer.

We all have dreams.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 10, 2011)

The Glorious Peoples Chips will be a symbol of the rise to power of the Workers. Nothing is too good for a worker, not even a superior bag of chips. The humble potato drawn from the soil and raised up to the kitchen table. The chips represent the collective efforts of the workers pulling together to achieve the final 'bag of chips'. All will be fried in true Lard, the fat of the pig, the animal that for generations provided the food for the oppressed. There will be only one size of portion, none of the divisive 'small' 'medium' and 'large' of the bourgeois capitalist chip factories.


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 10, 2011)

I could make oven chips and hand them out to some of the scurvy dogs i see passing by...


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 10, 2011)

BarbedWire303 said:


> Wait until you have a stalker; you may change your mind. I once did, and had to move house because of it



what happened with your stalker? never been stalked before. they would find themselves spending a lot of time sitting outside my flat waiting for me to go out. i think it would be a bit shit stalking me


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 10, 2011)

How old are you Will?


----------



## claphamboy (Oct 10, 2011)

14 & 3/4


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 10, 2011)

check my profile


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 10, 2011)

You might like to grow up a little then, just a suggestion.


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 10, 2011)

what's actually wrong with this idea?

every little helps and it might give a few people a different perspective.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 10, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> what's actually wrong with this idea?
> 
> every little helps and it might give a few people a different perspective.



tbh Will, don't bother. Some cunt will just brick your windows. Your enthusiasm is admirable, though.


----------



## claphamboy (Oct 10, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> tbh Will, don't bother. Some cunt will just brick your windows. Your stupidly is admirable, though.



Corrected.


----------



## BarbedWire303 (Oct 10, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> what happened with your stalker?



There's no way I'm putting that story up on here 

TBH there's bare chip shops already, can't you open a pie & mash shop or something? That deserves a revival if you ask me. If fondue sets can come back into fashion, I say pie & mash can. Hammersmith & Fulham Council can f*** off as well - hands off Cooke's!! lol


----------



## Corax (Oct 10, 2011)

He _*does*_ have the opportunity to use his display space for something useful (but that won't make him a target) though.

I suggested local artists, but I'm sure there are plenty of other possibilities.


----------



## Onket (Oct 11, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> I am hoping he will turn it back into a chip shop and fall into a deep fat fryer.
> 
> We all have dreams.



Is that an attempt at humour?


----------

